# Calling all active EV Kiwi



## Cmacinnz (Dec 14, 2018)

Hello all. I'm about to launch into my first conversion and was hoping to find locals with experiance to discuss lessons learnt. I'm in Auckland and looking to conv a 96 Mx-5 with a high torque AC motor an LiFePo battery pack. Anyone up for a chat?


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi
Always willing to talk - even to someone on the wrong island


----------



## Cmacinnz (Dec 14, 2018)

Cheers, What part of the main land are you in?


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Gore - Southland


----------



## galderdi (Nov 17, 2015)

Duncan said:


> Hi
> Always willing to talk - even to someone on the wrong island



I am always keen to talk also. But you are both on the wrong Island. I am on the Western Island.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Cmacinnz said:


> Cheers, What part of the main land are you in?


I have sent my number on a PM


----------

